# Formação de nevoeiro na serra da estrela



## ruival (26 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Não é todos os dias que se assiste á formação de nevoeiro mesmo aos nossos pés. 

Video feito na varanda dos pastores. Corrijam-me se estiver errado, trata-se de nevoeiro do origem orográfica,  o ar húmido do vale ao ser obrigado a elevar-se pela montanha acima, condensa e forma esta nuvem/nevoeiro


----------

